# Topics > Conversational AI >  SAP Conversational AI, chatbot building software for the enterprise, Paris, France

## Airicist

Former Recast.AI

Division of SAP SE

cai.tools.sap

youtube.com/SAPAI_

twitter.com/sapai

linkedin.com/company/sapartificialintelligence

instagram.com/sapconversationalai

github.com/SAPconversationalAI

Co-founder - Jasmine Anteunis

Co-founder - Paul Renvoise

Co-founder - Julien Blancher

Co-founder - Patrick Joubert

Products and projects:

chatbot platform

----------


## Airicist

"SAP Acquires Recast.AI to Accelerate Natural Language Processing Capabilities"

by Justine Baron
January 22, 2018

----------

